# severely scalped baby



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm so mad, one of my 3 week old babies jumped from the nest and the others scalped it clear to the skull. I brought him in the house for the night and got him to eat some handfeeding formula. I know which one did the scalping because he had blood all over his face, He's lucky I didn't break his neck, I saw on a video that if the breeder had a scalper he got rid of them. Trying to tag everyone in the loft to make sure there are equal amounts of girls and boy. I just weaned two from this loft that did fine. As for the little one I cleaned him up and put some Kwik stop gel with benzacaine on him. I'll return to the loft tomorrow if he survives, poor fellow.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would keep him inside til healed. Clean the wound and apply Neosporin cream. I wouldn't put him back until it heals up. He could really be injured if put back now. He can be weaned now anyway.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Start oral antibiotics as well....I do not think topical stuff would be sufficient in this instance. We are all pulling for him !!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Dove Lady (Apr 15, 2011)

My scalped baby did very well with Polysporin and time... it took <> 4 weeks to fully heal. (he lost ehh entire top of his head with only a bit over each eye, left all flappy) I cleaned it with salt water and q-tips. For 2 weeks his little head was wrapped up in gause. 
He was under 2 weeks old when we was scalped by a female trying to take over his nest. 

His head is now healed over with a few feathers poking out here or there.... wrapping his head seems to have stunted the feather growth on his head... so those feathers are just fluff and a few quills... we call him Turkey. LOL as a white pij with an almost naked head what would you call him?

Turkey joined the rest of the loft for his first sleep over yesterday ) 

Keep it clean, a scab will form over time. The new skin will be thin.. very vunerable for a few weeks.. but he'll be fine )


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Too late for this one, but in case anyone with a scalped pigeon comes across this thread here are two scalped pigeon case histories with information on the treatment given and with before and after photos to show how well they recovered.

*HOW TO TREAT A SCALPED PIGEON*


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Keep the wounded area clean, and keep the baby separated from the others. Use an antibiotic ointment on the wound. Don't try to cover it with anything... just creates more problems.

The skin and feathers will grow back, though it might not look fully normal until the chick goes through its first full moult. 

Once the area is *reasonably* healed, you can return the youngster to the YB or general population loft- but monitor the situation so the abuse doesn't start again.

One reason to not allow pairs to nest or breed on the floor of the loft. They "claim" the floor, and will mercilessly beat any baby that falls there mistakenly. Or, put a couple of bricks on the floor with a board over them to allow for an escape area for any baby to retreat to until you can find it and return it to the nest. It needs to be tall enough for the baby to find it in an emergency, but not tall enough for an adult to get to the baby, or nest there themselves.

I've had 2 scalped babies (one severely) and they both survived just fine. One (a red bird) had some white feathers grow in at the site of the injury... he was a mess for a while.

If I have a pair that insists on nesting/laying eggs on the floor, I don't allow it. They either use the nesting boxes, or not at all. The floor is community property. I have not had a scalped baby since I made this policy.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

he's doing great and is healed up, starting to grow feathers back and is as friendly as can be, he or she will stay here. thanks


----------

